
Charles Sprawson wrote a celebrated book, then vanished - lermontov
https://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21736119-bard-swimming-epitomises-caprices-literary-posterity-charles-sprawson-wrote
======
hownottowrite
[http://archive.is/p4vxs](http://archive.is/p4vxs)

------
klenwell
It always gratifies me to hear about a dedicated writer receiving his or her
due after the fact. Maybe they should have an annual Herman Melville literary
award celebrating a great author or work by an author that flared or smoldered
but never quite caught fire and yet still kept at it and produced something
more than a timely bestseller with an attractive headshot.

On a very similar theme, I recommend this recent New Yorker article:

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/29/the-lost-
giant...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/29/the-lost-giant-of-
american-literature)

